# [SOLVED] Winbond-cir MCE Remote stopped working

## BonesToo

I've been struggling with this for a few days now, I'm at the end of my rope, time I seek some assistance.

My remote control has been working great for some time now.  Then earlier in the week I upgraded from udev-171 to udev-197-r8 and I converted  my Xorg configs to use evdev instead of kbd and mouse.  This is when my remote stopped working.  So as of right now I have downgraded back to udev-171 and reverted my Xorg configs back to use kdb and mouse.  My normal keyboard and mouse both work fine in X.  But the remote still does not want to work (in X or console).  The weird part is, everything loads fine, there are no errors, I just don't get any remote input keys. I'm not using lirc for any of this. The winbond driver along with the ir-mce-kbd-decoder make the remote function like a normal keyboard, even without any Xorg configs.  I've recompiled all of the xf86 input drivers to be sure.  revdep-rebuild doesn't find anything broken.

Details:

Intel DG45FC mobo with built in CIR header (Inteset CIR unit http://shop.inteset.com/Products/5-intel-cir-receiver.aspx)

gentoo-sources-3.6.11 amd64

udev-171

xorg-server-1.13.1

mythtv-0.25.3

lsmod

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

md4                     3402  0

hmac                    2794  1

cifs                  246652  2

ir_mce_kbd_decoder      3031  0

ir_rc6_decoder          2026  0

winbond_cir             7540  0

pcspkr                  1740  0

```

dmesg

```
udevd[972]: starting version 171

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

Registered led device: cir::activity

Registered IR keymap rc-rc6-mce

input: Winbond CIR as /devices/pnp0/00:04/rc/rc0/input6

rc0: Winbond CIR as /devices/pnp0/00:04/rc/rc0

IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

input: MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (Winbond CIR) as /devices/virtual/input/input7

IR MCE Keyboard/mouse protocol handler initialized

```

ir-keytable

```
# ir-keytable

Found /sys/class/rc/rc0/ (/dev/input/event6) with:

        Driver Winbond CIR, table rc-rc6-mce

        Supported protocols: RC-6 other

        Enabled protocols: RC-6

        Repeat delay = 500 ms, repeat period = 125 ms

```

ls -laF /dev/input*

```
# ls -laF /dev/input/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    300 Feb 23 12:00 ./

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root   3520 Feb 23 12:00 ../

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    140 Feb 23 11:59 by-id/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    120 Feb 23 11:59 by-path/

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 64 Feb 23 11:59 event0

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 65 Feb 23 11:59 event1

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 66 Feb 23 11:59 event2

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 67 Feb 23 11:59 event3

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 68 Feb 23 11:59 event4

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 69 Feb 23 11:59 event5

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 70 Feb 23 11:59 event6

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 71 Feb 23 12:00 event7

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 Feb 23 11:59 mice

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 Feb 23 11:59 mouse0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 Feb 23 12:00 mouse1

treehorn ~ # l /dev/input/*

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 64 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/event0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 65 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/event1

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 66 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/event2

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 67 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/event3

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 68 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/event4

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 69 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/event5

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 70 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/event6

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 71 Feb 23 12:00 /dev/input/event7

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 63 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/mice

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 32 Feb 23 11:59 /dev/input/mouse0

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 33 Feb 23 12:00 /dev/input/mouse1

/dev/input/by-id:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 140 Feb 23 11:59 ./

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 300 Feb 23 12:00 ../

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 usb-099a_Wireless_Keyboard_Mouse-event-kbd -> ../event3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 usb-099a_Wireless_Keyboard_Mouse-event-mouse -> ../event4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 usb-099a_Wireless_Keyboard_Mouse-if01-event-mouse -> ../event4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 usb-099a_Wireless_Keyboard_Mouse-if01-mouse -> ../mouse0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 usb-099a_Wireless_Keyboard_Mouse-mouse -> ../mouse0

/dev/input/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 120 Feb 23 11:59 ./

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 300 Feb 23 12:00 ../

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 pci-0000:00:1a.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 pci-0000:00:1a.2-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 pci-0000:00:1a.2-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 Feb 23 11:59 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event5

```

lsinput

```

/dev/input/event6

   bustype : BUS_HOST

   vendor  : 0x10ad

   product : 0xf1

   version : 4

   name    : "Winbond CIR"

   phys    : "wbcir/cir0"

   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_MSC EV_REP

/dev/input/event7

   bustype : (null)

   vendor  : 0x0

   product : 0x0

   version : 0

   name    : "MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (Winbond C"

   phys    : "/input0"

   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_REL EV_MSC EV_REP

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=10ad Product=00f1 Version=0004

N: Name="Winbond CIR"

P: Phys=wbcir/cir0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pnp0/00:04/rc/rc0/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event6

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=fff 0 200108fc32e 237605100000000 0 700158000 419200004001 8e968000000000 10000000

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (Winbond CIR)"

P: Phys=/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd mouse1 event7

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100017

B: KEY=30000 7 ff87207ac14057ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: REL=3

B: MSC=10

```

udevadm

```

# udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/event7)

Udevadm info starts with the device specified by the devpath and then

walks up the chain of parent devices. It prints for every device

found, all possible attributes in the udev rules key format.

A rule to match, can be composed by the attributes of the device

and the attributes from one single parent device.

  looking at device '/devices/virtual/input/input7/event7':

    KERNEL=="event7"

    SUBSYSTEM=="input"

    DRIVER==""

  looking at parent device '/devices/virtual/input/input7':

    KERNELS=="input7"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="input"

    DRIVERS==""

    ATTRS{name}=="MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (Winbond CIR)"

    ATTRS{phys}=="/input0"

    ATTRS{uniq}==""

    ATTRS{properties}=="0"

```

I split up my xorg.conf into xorg.conf.d dir, so I'll just post all the files in that dir here as one.  I've never had to put any entry in the xorg.conf to get the remote to work before.  If fact I had to disable AutoAddDevices for it to work correctly.

```

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    # For the hand compiled intel driver

    ModulePath  "/usr/local/lib/"

    ModulePath  "/usr/local/lib/dri"

    ModulePath  "/usr/local/lib/xorg"

    ModulePath  "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath  "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

    Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "G45"

    Driver      "intel"

    Option      "DPMS"  "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SC-67"

    HorizSync   15-69

    VertRefresh 23-61

    Option "DPMS"       "false"

    Option "PreferredMode"  "1920x1080"

    # From PRO111FD EDID

    Modeline "1920x1080"  148.50 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 3"

    Device      "G45"

    Monitor     "SC-67"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1920x1080"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "DontZap"       "false"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices"        "false"

    #Option     "AutoEnableDevices"     "false"

    #Option     "AllowEmptyInput"       "false"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 3"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "DontZap"       "false"

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

[    24.572]

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[    24.572] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    24.572] Build Operating System: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    24.572] Current Operating System: Linux treehorn 3.6.11-gentoo #7 SMP Fri Feb 22 11:44:28 PST 2013 x86_64

[    24.572] Kernel command line: ip=dhcp rw root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.102:/root/diskless/treehorn64,nfsvers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 8250.nr_uarts=1 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo-3.6.11

[    24.572] Build Date: 21 February 2013  09:49:40PM

[    24.572]

[    24.572] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[    24.572]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    24.572] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    24.573] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 23 12:00:16 2013

[    24.591] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    24.591] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    24.593] (==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

[    24.593] (**) |-->Screen "Screen 3" (0)

[    24.593] (**) |   |-->Monitor "SC-67"

[    24.593] (**) |   |-->Device "G45"

[    24.593] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

[    24.593] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

[    24.593] (**) Option "DontZap" "false"

[    24.593] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

[    24.593] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[    24.593] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    24.593] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    24.612] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    24.612] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/,/usr/local/lib/dri,/usr/local/lib/xorg,/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    24.616] (II) Loader magic: 0x7f2be0

[    24.616] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    24.616]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    24.616]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[    24.616]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[    24.616]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    24.616] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    24.618] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2e22:8086:5003 rev 3, Mem @ 0xe0000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f1c0/8

[    24.618] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2e23:8086:5003 rev 3, Mem @ 0xe0400000/1048576

[    24.618] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    24.619] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    24.619] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    24.630] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    24.660] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.660]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.660]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[    24.660] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    24.667] Loading extension GLX

[    24.667] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    24.669] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    24.704] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.704]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.20.13

[    24.704]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    24.704]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    24.704] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[    24.708] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[    24.714] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.714]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.8.1

[    24.714]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.714]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[    24.714] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[    24.715] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[    24.717] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.717]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.6.2

[    24.717]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.717]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[    24.717] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

        Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

        Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

        Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

        Ivybridge Server (GT2), Haswell Desktop (GT1), Haswell Desktop (GT2),

        Haswell Desktop (GT2+), Haswell Mobile (GT1), Haswell Mobile (GT2),

        Haswell Mobile (GT2+), Haswell Server (GT1), Haswell Server (GT2),

        Haswell Server (GT2+), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT1),

        Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2+),

        Haswell SDV Mobile (GT1), Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2),

        Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2+), Haswell SDV Server (GT1),

        Haswell SDV Server (GT2), Haswell SDV Server (GT2+),

        Haswell ULT Desktop (GT1), Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2),

        Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2+), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT1),

        Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2+),

        Haswell ULT Server (GT1), Haswell ULT Server (GT2),

        Haswell ULT Server (GT2+), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT1),

        Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2+),

        Haswell CRW Mobile (GT1), Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2),

        Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2+), Haswell CRW Server (GT1),

        Haswell CRW Server (GT2), Haswell CRW Server (GT2+),

        ValleyView PO board

[    24.718] (--) using VT number 7

[    24.722] (II) intel(0): using device path '/dev/dri/card0'

[    24.728] (**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    24.728] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    24.728] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    24.728] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) G45/G43

[    24.728] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[    24.728] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[    24.728] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled

[    24.728] (**) intel(0): Throttling enabled

[    24.728] (**) intel(0): Delayed flush enabled

[    24.728] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[    24.728] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[    24.756] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section SC-67

[    24.756] (**) intel(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

[    24.861] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    24.891] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    24.891] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section

[    24.891] (II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section

[    24.919] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: PIO  Model: 0  Serial#: 16843009

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Year: 2012  Week: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 110  vert.: 62

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.683 redY: 0.317   greenX: 0.313 greenY: 0.581

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.139 blueY: 0.050   whiteX: 0.289 whiteY: 0.280

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Supported established timings:

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Supported standard timings:

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  1102 x 620 mm

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  1102 x 620 mm

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): v_active: 540  v_sync: 542  v_sync_end 547 v_blanking: 562 v_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 23 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 15 H max: 69 kHz, PixClock max 155 MHz

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Monitor name: SC-67

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  1102 x 620 mm

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 736  h_sync_end 798 h_blank_end 858 h_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 489  v_sync_end 495 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  1102 x 620 mm

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  1102 x 620 mm

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1478  h_sync_end 1602 h_blank_end 1716 h_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): v_active: 240  v_sync: 244  v_sync_end 247 v_blanking: 262 v_border: 0

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff00412f000001010101

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     00160103806e3e782ad7b3ae51509423

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     0c4a4721080081800101010101010101

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     010101010101023a801871382d40582c

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     45004e6c4200001e011d8018711c1620

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     582c25004e6c4200009e000000fd0017

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     3d0f450f000a202020202020000000fc

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     0053432d36370a202020202020200127

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     02033bf1490590030402070620013809

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     7f070f7f071507503e1ec04d02005706

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     005f7e01677e00834f00006c030c0014

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     00b82dc011112222e200798c0ad08a20

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     e02d10103e96004e6c42000018011d00

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     7251d01e206e2855004e6c4200001e8c

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     0aa01451f01600267c43004e6c420000

[    25.024] (II) intel(0):     9800000000000000000000000000006d

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output HDMI1

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz UeP)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x24.0   74.25  1920 2558 2602 2750  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (27.0 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x945"x60.0  131.48  1680 1784 1960 2240  945 946 949 978 -hsync +vsync (58.7 kHz)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x59.9  101.00  1400 1448 1480 1560  1050 1053 1057 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  118.96  1600 1696 1864 2128  900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   85.89  1366 1439 1583 1800  768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   85.50  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.9   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   68.25  1280 1328 1360 1440  768 771 778 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x480"x59.9   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x480i"x59.9   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x576"x60.0   46.97  1024 1064 1168 1312  576 577 580 597 -hsync +vsync (35.8 kHz)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    25.024] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI2

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP2

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 connected

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 disconnected

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): Output DP2 disconnected

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 using initial mode 1920x1080

[    25.054] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    25.054] (++) intel(0): DPI set to (180, 180)

[    25.054] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    25.054] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    25.054] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    25.054] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    25.109] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Broadwater backend

[    25.109] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[    25.109] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    25.109] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    25.109] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    25.120] (II) intel(0): Overlay video not supported on this hardware

[    25.120] (II) intel(0): [XvMC] xvmc_vld driver initialized.

[    25.120] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    25.120] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    25.120] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    25.120] (WW) intel(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

[    25.120] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    25.124] (--) RandR disabled

[    25.426] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    25.426] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    25.426] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    25.426] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    25.427] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    25.427] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    25.427] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    25.427] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    25.427] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    25.427] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080 on crtc 3 (pipe 0)

[    25.445] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 152

[    25.742] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Mouse1'

[    25.742] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[    25.742] (**) Mouse1: always reports core events

[    25.742] (**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

[    25.742] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[    25.742] (II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[    25.742] (**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

[    25.742] (**) Mouse1: always reports core events

[    25.757] (==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

[    25.757] (**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

[    25.757] (**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

[    25.757] (**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

[    25.757] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE, id 6)

[    25.757] (**) Mouse1: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    25.757] (**) Mouse1: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    25.757] (**) Mouse1: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    25.757] (**) Mouse1: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    25.757] (II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[    26.052] (II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[    26.052] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'Keyboard1'

[    26.052] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    26.052] (**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

[    26.052] (**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

[    26.052] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

[    26.052] (**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

[    26.052] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

[    26.052] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

[    26.052] (**) Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    26.052] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    26.083] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    26.083] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.083] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[    26.083] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.083] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    26.083] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.083] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    26.084] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wireless Keyboard/Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    26.084] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.084] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wireless Keyboard/Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[    26.084] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.084] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wireless Keyboard/Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    26.084] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.084] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event5)

[    26.084] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.084] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Winbond CIR (/dev/input/event6)

[    26.084] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.084] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (Winbond CIR) (/dev/input/event7)

[    26.084] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    26.084] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (Winbond CIR) (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    26.084] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "PIO", prod id 0

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x480i"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x240"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  240 244 247 262 -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    31.251] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "PIO", prod id 0

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x480i"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x240"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  240 244 247 262 -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    31.414] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "PIO", prod id 0

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz eP)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x480i"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x480"x0.0   54.00  1440 1472 1596 1716  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x240"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  240 244 247 262 -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x576i"x0.0   27.00  1440 1464 1590 1728  576 580 586 625 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.6 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x576"x0.0   54.00  1440 1464 1592 1728  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x288"x0.0   27.00  1440 1464 1590 1728  288 290 293 312 -hsync -vsync (15.6 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "2880x240"x0.0   54.00  2880 2956 3204 3432  240 244 247 262 -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "2880x480i"x0.0   54.00  2880 2956 3204 3432  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "2880x288"x0.0   54.00  2880 2928 3180 3456  288 290 293 312 -hsync -vsync (15.6 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "2880x576i"x0.0   54.00  2880 2928 3180 3456  576 580 586 625 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.6 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "2880x480"x0.0  108.00  2880 2944 3192 3432  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "2880x576"x0.0  108.00  2880 2928 3184 3456  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   72.00  1920 1952 2120 2304  1080 1126 1136 1250 interlace +hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[   484.511] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0   74.25  1920 2558 2602 2750  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (27.0 kHz e)

```

input-events: Does nothing when pressing remote buttons

```
# input-events 7

/dev/input/event7

   bustype : (null)

   vendor  : 0x0

   product : 0x0

   version : 0

   name    : "MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (Winbond C"

   phys    : "/input0"

   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_REL EV_MSC EV_REP

waiting for events

```

Same with cat, no output

```
 # cat -v /dev/input/event7

```

The only conclusion I could come to was that maybe the actual hardware CIR unit fired at the same time I did the upgrade (highly unlikely, but hey).  I had originally bought two, so I powered off the machine and installed the second unit....no joy.  Same exact thing happens.

Any advice?Last edited by BonesToo on Tue Feb 26, 2013 2:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BonesToo

Well, now at least I have some kind of proof that the IR unit is working. 

When I shutdown or suspend-to-ram with halt or hibernate-ram respectively I can power on the machine with the remote's power button.

I've included my kernel config file, because I did recompile my kernel with DEVTMPFS when I upgraded udev.  So maybe something got messed up in there as well.  I didn't touch anything else, and I can't see anything that would affect it.  I'm on the latest mobo bios too, have been this whole time.  I might try to reset my bios to factory defaults and try again.

.config

http://pastebin.com/ema2x5t2

----------

## BonesToo

So it just hit me, press the power button while testing.

```
 # input-events -t 600000 5

/dev/input/event5

   bustype : BUS_HOST

   vendor  : 0x10ad

   product : 0xf1

   version : 4

   name    : "Winbond CIR"

   phys    : "wbcir/cir0"

   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_MSC EV_REP

waiting for events

16:33:01.655230: EV_MSC MSC_SCAN -2146499572

16:33:01.655234: EV_KEY KEY_SLEEP pressed

16:33:01.655236: EV_SYN code=0 value=0

```

It's the only key that works.  What now?  Why would my key mappings just stop working?  Does anyone know what my step would be now?

----------

## BonesToo

I figured it out but I'm still not sure why the changes are needed now.

It's been a while since I was messing with this stuff, so it took me a bit to recall what it was all about.

I'm using a harmony remote setup as an MCE Keyboard.  So what I forgot was that I didn't need the ir-rc6-decoder mod, that is only for a remote control.  So I got rid of that and then what I noticed was that ir-keytable was reporting protocol "other" as supported by not enabled.  This other protocol is for the ir_mce_kbd_decoder module.

When I went to enable it it failed:

```

#ir-keytable -p other

Invalid parameter(s)

ir-keytable: -p: (PROGRAM ERROR) Option should have been recognized!?

Try `ir-keytable --help' or `ir-keytable --usage' for more information.
```

This is where I'm still confused, this other protocol use to be enabled without any extra work.  But now its not, and it wouldn't let me enable it.  So i did some googling and found this:

```
echo +mce_kbd > /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols
```

Now before I ran that echo command I first cat that same file and it prints out "mce_kbd"  so I'm not sure why I have to echo to it the same thing again.  And I'm not sure what the + sign is for.  All I know is that after running that, the other protocol is now enabled and my remote is working again.

So I create a file /etc/local.d/ir-keytable.start with that same echo line and now each time the computer start it does it for me.  Problem solved!

 :Very Happy: 

```
# ir-keytable -v

Found device /sys/class/rc/rc0/

Input sysfs node is /sys/class/rc/rc0/input6/

Event sysfs node is /sys/class/rc/rc0/input6/event6/

Parsing uevent /sys/class/rc/rc0/input6/event6/uevent

/sys/class/rc/rc0/input6/event6/uevent uevent MAJOR=13

/sys/class/rc/rc0/input6/event6/uevent uevent MINOR=70

/sys/class/rc/rc0/input6/event6/uevent uevent DEVNAME=input/event6

Parsing uevent /sys/class/rc/rc0/uevent

/sys/class/rc/rc0/uevent uevent NAME=rc-rc6-mce

/sys/class/rc/rc0/uevent uevent DRV_NAME=Winbond CIR

input device is /dev/input/event6

/sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols protocol mce_kbd (enabled)

Found /sys/class/rc/rc0/ (/dev/input/event6) with:

        Driver Winbond CIR, table rc-rc6-mce

        Supported protocols: other

        Enabled protocols: other

        Repeat delay = 500 ms, repeat period = 125 ms

```

It use to say "(disabled)" next to mce_kbd where it now says "(enabled)"

----------

## Bragor

I am having pretty much the same problem. My X10 remote stopped working after upgrading udev. Unfortunately the described solution does not work for me. Does anybody have any idea what changed in udev that might have caused the problem?

----------

## BonesToo

 *Bragor wrote:*   

> I am having pretty much the same problem. My X10 remote stopped working after upgrading udev. Unfortunately the described solution does not work for me. Does anybody have any idea what changed in udev that might have caused the problem?

 

A new thread for your specific issue would be best.  And post some detailed information about what your seeing with your problem, configs, logs, etc.  Otherwise no one will be able to help you.

----------

